# My ewe had a ewe lamb early this morn. Now what?



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey all
My ewe had a baby and all appears okay. I was able to dip the cord. Not sure how long the baby was here before I checked animals this morn. 
My herd has never had cd t vaccine. But I do want to get that started. Please advise me what and at what age the lamb should rec. vaccine.
Thanks


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is a pic of said baby


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 19, 2013)

We give ours at weening(60 days) and booster two weeks after that. Mom anytime, once a year


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 19, 2013)

sorry, sooooo cute


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

We've never dipped cords so your ahead of us  . I would give CD&T at weaning like goodolboy said.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 19, 2013)

omg SO CUTE!!!!  Is she nursing okay? Congratulations! Lamb love.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 19, 2013)

What we do when we have babies born is we dip their umbilical cord, dock them, and tag them. Also we make sure if they're a couple hours old, that they've eaten already. But because you don't have a wool breed you don't need to dock them. And then depending on the dam, they may go in the jug for 1-3 days. Just depends on how good of a mom the ewe is.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

The ewe appears to be pretty attentive and stays close to her baby.  I have seen the lamb nurse. The ewe appears to be letting her nurse.
All the flock appear pretty gentle with her.
At one point she was checking the ram out for possible nursemaid material. LOL He just stood there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats on the cute baby lamb 

Keep an eye on the ram and baby...our ram felt it his job to show dominance...after that...no rams in the maternity ward ever...not the new ram either.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

should I be concerned about the cold weather. It is clear and cold. gets down iaround 27 degrees tonight.
no rain though.  We have a three sided shed that is bedded with wheat straw. That is where she apparently had the baby this morn.
I don't want to get in the moms way if I can help it.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha our ram, who is agressive to people, loves lambs he lets them crawl all over them. A pair bottle babies even trid to nurse him.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will keep an eye on him. 
He was not aggressive to the lamb she had last may. If he does get pushy at this time its freezer camp. I don't have a place set up just for him.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

He is the only ram on the place. We keep the goats and one buck in back yard area. 
So far that is the only animal that the ram has flattened. Was the little goat buck.


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats on the little cutie!!!!! I am still waiting for my 2 black belly girls to pop, any day now  . Those black and tan lambs are just to die for!!
It should be good with the temperatures as longs as the little one is dry, I always time my girls for late december-mid feb births, which is the coldest time of the year here and they do fine once they are up and running and dry.
I always worry and put tons of fresh straw in their shelter and then they go and sleep out in the snow at -27...... 
I dont vaccinate my sheep so i cannot give you an answer on that one but by the looks of it others got that covered anyhow. 

My rams are sweethearts around lambs too, they let them chew on everything and they are actually the designated nannies of the flock, the ewes will seriously ditch the rams with all the lambs.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

That makes me feel much better. I went out there an hour ago and found em outside the barn. I put the baby back in the barn. The ewe went right in. She prolly is thinking why don't I mind my own business.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

LOL, Just checked on em again. Back outside. Guess I will just leave it be.


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 20, 2013)

They drive one nuts dont they? 
I use to go out every couple hours at night just to put the lambs back in the straw in the shelter, seriously by the time I closed the gate behind me and shone the light back they were already bouncing around outside of it.  Havent had a lamb-sicle yet *knock on wood*. How many more ewes are due to lamb?


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not sure really. I think she is the only one.


----------



## whr (Jan 22, 2013)

@boothcreek--I know exactly what you mean.  LOL   I bet they do think we are nuts and wish we would mind our own business.       I know they are designed for all this, but we humans still worry and fret over them.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

My week old lamb has been sleeping outside with mama in the below zero temps....yes they drive us nuts!


----------



## woodsie (Jan 22, 2013)

What an absolutely adorable lamb...mom's a beauty too! Congrats!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you woodsie and everyone else.
I picked up CD T vaccine today. So this weekend I plan to rodeo it giving this lil flock their shots.  I'm a bit worried about trying to do sq on critters that are trying to get away. IM would be so much easier. Anyone every wind up doing IM on this vaccine. Its Bar Vac CD T 
The goats will be easy. Least they will hold still.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 22, 2013)

Adorable pic!   Lambs are so cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

Alsea- your sheep are really cool! baby is adorable!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Southern.
I was out last night cleaning the paddock when I noticed Ewe 2 apparently in standing heat. So maybe with luck in five more months we will get another one. Ewe 3 is my rams sire, so I really need to get moving on trading her for a different ewe.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations Alsea 1 On the new baby!     Sooo cute!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you guys.
I'm hoping in another five months to have another lamb on the place.
We will see


----------

